# Returning to Egypt: need new shots?



## fshnfool (Jun 3, 2011)

My wife and I spent two years in Egypt, returning two years ago. We are headed back there this summer, meaning that we received our inoculations just about four years ago. Yellow fever, hepatitis, etc. Is a new round of shots or boosters necessary at this time? The CDC website seems to imply that our shots are still up to date. Any advice?


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

fshnfool said:


> My wife and I spent two years in Egypt, returning two years ago. We are headed back there this summer, meaning that we received our inoculations just about four years ago. Yellow fever, hepatitis, etc. Is a new round of shots or boosters necessary at this time? The CDC website seems to imply that our shots are still up to date. Any advice?


I think you need to ask your general practicioner about this stuff.


----------



## pole_mistress (May 31, 2011)

If you got your boosters then you're covered for 10yrs


marenostrum said:


> I think you need to ask your general practicioner about this stuff.


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

marenostrum said:


> I think you need to ask your general practicioner about this stuff.


I think the GP just checks the NHS website for up-to-date information


----------

